# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Derelict Ship

## Larb

It's not derelict yet but it will be when I'm finished. Just a basic sketch atm. Not really sold on the overall shape yet.

----------


## ThomasR

Promising start and I love the outer view sketch !

----------


## Larb

I'm probably going to leave that version and come back to it later. I sort of like it more as a proper, intact ship which can be a separate map. So I'm going to start over with a deckplan that is more asymmetrical and irregular. More Minmatar-ish maybe.

----------


## LunaticDesign

I'm really hoping to see where this one goes, I love hand drawn maps.

----------


## dragonsofshadowvale

What are you using this ship for? I dig it! Can I borrow it for my Sci-Fi campaign?

----------

